# Oh she's good. So, so good.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, Annie was chasing the cat today, she insists they're best friends, but Ellie (kitty) is not as convinced.
Meanwhile, Ellie was hiding on top of the fridge, which is one of my peeves, because it's tough to get her down. While, I'm fishing Ellie off the top of the fridge, and already being in a bad mood in general, I'm ranting off...

"Annie, bad dog! Leave the kitty! Stupid Annie!!"

And I finally get her off the fridge, and turn around... and this is what I saw..











She's so good at sulking... how can I possibly be mad at that smushy Boxer face? lol.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh! You are the MEANEST mom ever!! How COULD you?!?!? :director:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Worst unspoken guilt trip EVER.

But at least that face turned me to mush and tamed my crabby mood. lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwww! Smushy boxer face! Could there be anything cuter??!! Ya just gotta kiss it! :kiss:


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

How precious . How did you stop from hugging and kissing and apologizing to her? And giving her a treat - and promising to never yell at her again - at least till the next time :laugh:.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't wait to see her squishy face tomorrow!!! Shes so cute!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha! Such a cute little drama queen!:drama:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

You _gotta_ love Boxers. You just gotta. :biggrin1:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

haha that's so adorable! my dogs do that to me all the time, only their faces aren't as delightfully smooshy!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Jeez you people, we were just playin'!! :bounce:
Gotta love being wrapped around their paws!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hahaha! How could you possibly be mad at that face! That is just so stinkin' adorable! Great picture!


----------

